# Dinky



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi--Tryed to e-mail you--but it is sending them back. Same on icq???/ I did get your msg but icq would not let me send one. Hope the problem is resolved soon. Dont understand about your e-mail addy though.Tell us about yourself.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Hi Debbie,It looks as though I have finally got back on-line alright. I had to run the recovery disc through and stuffed up abit when reinstalling.The email address isshrinkydinks###paradise.net.nzI do look forward to chatting to you again.Bye for now.Brooke------------------Brooke Howes


----------

